# Some Deer Chili



## cowgirl (Dec 5, 2009)

It's not smoked but I put some of my cold smoked cheese on top. :)

I made some deer burger Sunday and got around to making a pot of chili yesterday...







I browned some of the burger with onions and seasonings...



Added tomatoes, japalenos and beer...






I sprinkled the top with with smoked cheese and more jalapenos..



It was warm and tasty!



Thanks for checking out my chili!


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 5, 2009)

Between Dawn's Canadian Bacon and your chili, I officially declare tonight Ladie's Night


----------



## smokeguy (Dec 5, 2009)

Looks great!  Looks SPICY!  

I've never heard of adding beer to chili.  Guess what ingredient will be in my next batch? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Did you add a whole bottle or more, or less?  Thinking back on it I bet it would be great with the deer flavor.  Going out to thaw some for tomorrow right now!


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks Dude and Smokeguy!

Smokeguy, I put one whole bottle in... I probably should have used less, it was tasty though. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks!


----------



## bassman (Dec 5, 2009)

Good looking chili, Jeanie!  When I grind my venison, I have been adding about 1/3 pork butt.  Adds a unique flavor to the chili.  I like the beer too but only about 1/2 a bottle.


----------



## bamafan (Dec 5, 2009)

What's the address? Looks great. Now that I live in Florida I really miss deer hunting. They look like dogs where I'm at.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks Keith! I coulda used about 1/2 a bottle too. (and half for me) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bama, head for Texas then take a right! This buck wasn't as big as the one I got last year but I'm happy with it. It field dressed at 150.
Thanks!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 5, 2009)

Very nice job as usual jeanie. Your food always looks so good and yummy too.


----------



## mnduckhunter (Dec 5, 2009)

looks good.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 5, 2009)

That is one fine looking bowl of chili.
Let me know if your neighbors ever move out, I've already got my bags packed to move in next door.  You do invite the neighbors over for dinner, right?


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 5, 2009)

Looks great cowgirl! Nice job!


----------



## gnubee (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm always ready to read your posts for some Creative Christmas Cheery chilli checking whenever you need me too. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice qview as always Jeanie. I saw a 1100 pound man on Gerry Springer show and just assumed He was probably your neighbour.

That is my main reason for not buying the place next door to your place, I'd be a 1200 pounder in a year.


----------



## raastros2 (Jan 29, 2013)

I made some venison chili this past saturday!


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 29, 2013)

smokeguy said:


> Looks great! Looks SPICY!
> 
> I've never heard of adding beer to chili. Guess what ingredient will be in my next batch?
> 
> ...


we always use beer in our chili..gives it some depth.


----------

